# true aquatic plant?



## tourist (Oct 31, 2011)

i am sort of getting the hint that this plant, sold to me by a seemingly knowledgeable "aquatic plant nerd", is in fact not a true aquatic plant. can someone confirm?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you know what they called it? it's hard to ID without a name


----------



## tourist (Oct 31, 2011)

He said it was a black fern


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Non-aquatic.


----------

